# cargraves stainless steel track



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Anybody know anything Good Bad or Ugly about this track????????????????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I haad some a few years back and have since sold it. The ties are only something like 2-3/4" wide..kinda narrow and the wood that Gargraves uses won't stand up to the elements if used outside. The rails are just thin tin that's bent to form the railhead..like Lionel track and pins are used to join sections.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------

